# HTML5, Flash, Motion JPEG oder andere



## port29 (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich arbeite gerade an einer Website. Auf der Startseite soll ein "Video" abgespielt werden. Das Video ist recht schnell mit vielen schnellen Übergängen. Dabei werden einige Sportaktivitäten gezeigt. Am Ende des Videos soll eine Endlosschleife laufen, die das letzte Frame zeigt, sowie einen Schriftzug ein Stück aus- und wieder einblendet. Das Video ist komplett in die Seite eingebettet, es ist ein Teil des Designs. Momentan habe ich all dies (wie früher auch schon) in Flash realisiert. 

Nun, nach dem letzten Flash Update ist die Plattform so instabil geworden, dass es mir absolut kein Spaß mehr macht, damit etwas zu machen - da kann ich die Haltung von Apple wirklich verstehen. Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass dieses Element auf einem iP(hone/ad/od touch) nicht angezeigt wird.

Deshalb wollte ich mal in der Runde fragen, was ich heute für Alternativen habe. Eventuell wären die HTML5 Video Funktion ein Ausweg oder Motion JPEG. Wobei ich mit beiden bis heute noch nichts gemacht habe und mir somit die Erfahrungen fehlen. Oder wäre eine Weiche die beste Lösung des Problems?


----------

